# German-Swiss gun manufacturer Sig Sauer to supply US armys' new side arm.



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2017)

Gun Tech


Sig Sauer P320
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIG_Sauer_P320


The US Army has chosen German-Swiss gun manufacturer Sig Sauer to supply the service's new side arm.

The $580 million contract will see the demise of  Beretta M9, which has been in service since 1985. The M9 was widely criticized with claims that the most effective way of using it was to 'throw it at the target'.

As well as the firearms, the contract also includes the supply of accessories and ammunition.








The awarding of the Modular Handgun System contract comes after years of searching for a replacement to the M9 9-mm handgun, which has been the Army's go-to sidearm since 1985.


 CNN













Subcompact
*Specifications
Weight* 833 g (29.4 oz) P320 Full Size (incl magazine)
737 g (26.0 oz) P320 Carry (incl magazine)
737 g (26.0 oz) P320 Compact (incl magazine)
708 g (25.0 oz) P320 Subcompact (incl magazine)
*Length* 203 mm (8.0 in) P320 Full Size
183 mm (7.2 in) P320 Carry
183 mm (7.2 in) P320 Compact
170 mm (6.7 in) P320 Subcompact
*Barrel length* 120 mm (4.7 in) P320 Full Size
98 mm (3.9 in) P320 Carry
98 mm (3.9 in) P320 Compact
91 mm (3.6 in) P320 Subcompact
*Width* 35.5 mm (1.4 in) P320 Full Size
35.5 mm (1.4 in) P320 Carry
35.5 mm (1.4 in) P320 Compact
28 mm (1.1 in) P320 Subcompact
*Height* 140 mm (5.5 in) P320 Full Size
140 mm (5.5 in) P320 Carry
131 mm (5.2 in) P320 Compact
120 mm (4.7 in) P320 Subcompact
*Caliber* 9×19mm Parabellum
.357 SIG
.40 S&W
.45 ACP
.380 ACP
*Action* Short recoil operated, locked breech
*Rate of fire* Semi-automatic
*Feed system*
_P320 Full Size:_


17 rounds (_9×19mm_)
14 rounds (_.357 SIG, .40 S&W_)
10 rounds (_.45 ACP_)
_Carry:_


17 rounds (_9×19mm_)
14 rounds (_.357 SIG, .40 S&W_)
10 rounds (_.45 ACP_)
_Compact:_


15 rounds (_9×19mm_)
13 rounds (_.357 SIG, .40 S&W_)
9 rounds (_.45 ACP_)
_Subcompact:_


12 rounds (_9×19mm, .380 ACP_)
10 rounds (_.40 S&W_)
6 rounds (_.45 ACP_)
*Sights* Fixed iron sights, front—blade, rear—notch, with optional tritium night inserts

Keep it USA Donald........


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Keep it USA Donald...



Gotta go with what wins the contract because it's the best for the job.  For years Sig has provided the pistols for a large number of federal law enforcement agencies.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

the irony made me laugh seeing as CNN reported within 2 hours of the inauguration. i suppose all the mexican cleaners will sleep easy tonight if you 


rtwjunkie said:


> go with what wins the contract because it's the best for the job.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> For years Sig has provided the pistols for a large number of federal law enforcement agencies.


Amen!

.... well even my softair blowback full metal gun was a SIG SP 2022 (during my Army time ... a SIG P226 and then later a P228 shared my duty time as a embassy guard ...   we did England, USA, Israel and Turkish embassy in Bern in 2000-2001 )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> Amen!
> 
> .... well even my softair blowback full metal gun was a SIG SP 2022 (during my Army time ... a SIG P226 and then later a P228 shared my duty time at the Ambassy guard ...  )



The Sig 226 is fantastic!! Perfectly balanced and very little recoil.


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 21, 2017)

So this is final ,no more 9mm vs .45 debates ? Wonder if the Sig won in the 80s would it have been replaced today.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Subcompact
> *Specifications
> Weight* 833 g (29.4 oz) P320 Full Size (incl magazine)
> 737 g (26.0 oz) P320 Carry (incl magazine)
> ...



They forgot to add this one


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2017)

droopyRO said:


> So this is final ,no more 9mm vs .45 debates ? Wonder if the Sig won in the 80s would it have been replaced today.



That debate will always go on (depending on which department or agency), but the real debate is 9mm vs .40, not .45.


----------



## hat (Jan 21, 2017)

9mm with recoil spring from a .45


----------



## flmatter (Jan 21, 2017)

good for sig arms   a quality weapon there, pricey but good. Never had the choice when I was in the Army. My sidearm was the M9 and it was horrible. I was so happy when the arms gave me the 12ga.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2017)

Sad they aren't working with Colt to design an updated 1911.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 21, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Sad they aren't working with Colt to design an updated 1911


   That is why Kimber is doing so well      Springfield has some nice pistols based on the 1911 platform too, I think they released an EMP version/model that looks sweet.


----------



## backwoods (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 21, 2017)

Since they didnt exactly specify what caliber I assume they will initially go with whatever is current stockpiled, 9mm. Having a choice tho...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 21, 2017)

I just hope the German / Swiss manufactures  ( Governments ) do not do a Belgium on the USA like they ( The Belgium's ) did to the British in 1982


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> I just hope the German / Swiss manufactures  ( Governments ) do not do a Belgium on the USA like they ( The Belgium's ) did to the British in 1982




I dont think that had as much of an impact on the outcome of that war, not as much as the French technicians who serviced 5 Argie Exocets after the start of the conflict.

One hit  HMS Sheffield  on 4 May (20 British dead). Another hit the supply ship Atlantic Conveyor on 25 May (12 British dead). Two more were launched against HMS Glamorgan (13 British dead) on 12 June


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2017)

There is no debate, .45 ACP


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> I just hope the German / Swiss manufactures  ( Governments ) do not do a Belgium on the USA like they ( The Belgium's ) did to the British in 1982



Nah, the U.S. Federal government has been using foreign made pistols from several manufacturers for many years, and it's never been a problem.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2017)

Long as it will kill your neighbour, doesn't matter who it's made by.


----------

